# Patagonia Guide Pants?



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have been up very moderate 4th class (hard snow needing cramps and 2 tools) with a harness and skied in the same day and the guide pants were great. I have used my Cloudveil softshells for skiing, ice, and rock in colder weather and had no issues.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

*Patagucci Pants*

I have a pair of guide pants I have had for 3 years. They dry quickly, and are faily warm. They are inadequate for big powder days, and wet ice climbing. However I use them climbing (ice & rock) spring skiing and working out side. The material is TUFF! I have old tears from my crampons that have't gotton any bigger over time. I noticed that climbing sharp granit and wide cracks will wear them quickly like anything else.
Scott


----------

